
US hires company to hack into video gaming systems  - wglb
http://www.stripes.com/news/us-hires-company-to-hack-into-video-gaming-systems-1.173717
======
wglb
Apparently "Obscure Technologies" is obscure enough that it doesn't have an
obvious web site.

Another story: [http://www.sytech-consultants.com/blog/tag/obscure-
technolog...](http://www.sytech-consultants.com/blog/tag/obscure-technologies)

